# A Traditional Inexpensive Bench Grinder Stand



## bretthl (Jul 19, 2022)

Built from a steel rim I found in the ditch and some drop I had left over ...


----------



## Cadillac (Jul 19, 2022)

That nice grinder deserves a chrome wheel


----------



## Ben17484 (Jul 21, 2022)

That’s a nice idea. Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herscheltaylor (Aug 9, 2022)

I find this idea quite interesting thank you for sharing it!


----------



## mikesmith (Aug 9, 2022)

It looks sooo good!


----------



## great white (Aug 9, 2022)

I did the same, except I use my “wheel mounted grinder” to run a couple polishing buffs.

The thin stand gives you lots of room to move larger pieces under the buffs.


----------

